# Bilder in einem Access-Bericht



## JSchreiber (22. April 2005)

Hallo ... ich bin gerade an einer Datenbank, in der allen Mitarbeitern der Firma
ein Bild zugewiesen wird. (Hab ich schon gesagt, dass ich von Access eigentlich keine Ahnung habe ?!)  )

Nun möchte ich einen Bericht erstellen, in dem alle Personendaten - und das zugehörige Bild angezeigt werden.

Der Bildpfad ist in einem Textfeld abgelegt und ich dachte man könnte das irgendwie so tüddeln, dass das Bildobjekt die Datei mit Hilfe des Bildpfades aufruft .. 

Hört sich doch eigentlich ganz einfach an - aber ich bekomm es einfach nicht hin.

Kann mir da jemand helfen ?


----------



## Slizzzer (25. April 2005)

Moin!
Du solltest die Bilder als OLE-Objekt in den Datensatz einfügen. Du kannst festlegen, ob die Bilder in der Datenbank gespeichert werden sollen, oder nur verknüpft werden sollen.


----------

